# suppression de mes achats suite à une erreur de syncro



## nexus28000 (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur qu'il y a une solution à mon probleme car si ce n'est pas le cas c'est tout bonnement scandaleux. J'ai acheté ce matin Pages et Mobile studio à partir de l'Ipad et le soir en le synchronisant je n'ai pas bien compris un message qui me demandait si je voulais sauvegarder les applis (je pensais sur mon ordinateur) j'ai mis non (suppression) pensant qu'elles allaient rester sur l'Ipad et que je pourrai les mettre plus tard dessus et là elles ont disparu de l'ipad, de l'ordi et quand j'active mon compte elles sont marqués à acheter

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Arnaque ?

Merci d'avance

U


----------



## wayne (29 Mai 2010)

si tu retourne (sous le même compte) sur appStore pour les racheter, l'Appstore va te dire que tu les as déjà acheté et tu pourras les reprendre gratuitement


----------



## nexus28000 (29 Mai 2010)

Oui finalement j'ai tenté l'opération hier soir sur une application à pet t prix et cela ma fait ça. Par contre diapres ce que j'ai lu cela ne peut se faire qu'une fois.

Merci de votre réponse en tout cas

U


----------

